
Fidget spinner – Google Search - git-pull
https://www.google.com/search?q=fidget+spinner
======
emilyfm
The fad peaked back in May:

[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?q=fidget%20spinner](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?q=fidget%20spinner)

